# Δωράκια για τα τετράχρονα



## Lexilogists (Apr 1, 2012)

Θα φιλοξενήσουμε (και εδώ) συνδέσμους προς τα κείμενα που θα καταθέσουν μέλη μας σαν μικρό δώρο σε αυτό που είναι η Λεξιλογία: στα μέλη της και στους αναγνώστες της. Μπορείτε να καταθέσετε τις ευχές σας στο νήμα εδώ. Αν πρόκειται να καταθέσετε και κάποιο δωράκι, ξεκινήστε χωριστό νήμα, να είναι ολόδικό σας. Σας ευχαριστούμε ολόψυχα. Και καλό μήνα.









*Ποιο ή ποιό από τα δυο ή δυό (ή δύο); Απαντήσεις σε ορθογραφικές απορίες*. Από τον nickel. (1/4/2012)
*Το Κράκεν*. Μετάφραση του ποιήματος _The Kraken_ του λόρδου Άλφρεντ Τένισον. Από τον drsiebenmal. (1/4/2012)
*Τη νύχτα που πνίγηκε το "Ηράκλειο"*. Από τον drsiebenmal.
*Λέσεκ Κολακόφσκι -- Πώς μπορεί να είναι κανείς συντηρητικο-φιλελευθερο-σοσιαλιστής*. Από τον agezerlis.
*Το νήμα του τέσσερα -για τα τετράχρονα της Λεξιλογίας*. Από τον sarant.
*Τρέξε σαν τον άνεμο*. Απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο _Η κόκκινη βασίλισσα_. Από τον panadeli.
*Από την τελευταία εικόνα*. Από τον Hellegennes.
*Οικογενειακοί μύθοι*. Από τη VickyN.
*Ποιητικομεταφραστικά απωθημένα, άκρως παρωχημένα*. Από τον Themis.
*Το πολίτικο γλωσσάρι της φίλης μου της Μάγδας*. Από την Elsa.
*Το πάρτι της χιλιετίας*. Από τον daeman.
*Κι ο Sławomir Mrożek, από την Πολωνία, στέλνει τις ευχές του στη Λεξιλογία*. Από τον ndsv.
*Χάρτα 08 (ελληνιστί)*. Από τον Costas.
*Χουάν ντε Μαϊρένα (αποσπάσματα)*. Από την AoratiMelani. (2/4/2012)
*Λεξυνταγές*. Από την Elsa (6/4/2012)
*The Lost Thing (Αυτό που χάσαμε)*. Από τον daeman. (8/4/2012)
*Μετάφραση ψευδομετάφρασης*. Από τον Marinos (27/4/2012)
*Ταλέντο στη μετάφραση*. Μια παρέμβαση από την SBE.
*Πες μου μια λέξη - Ένα ετεροχρονισμένο δωράκι για τα Τετράχρονα της Λέξι*. Του azimuthios


----------

